# Anyone going to the Sotonia club run this Sunday?



## Keith Smith (12 Sep 2012)

Course: Headbourne Worthy, Alresford or Cranborne.
Meeting at Fleming Avenue Precinct Car Park, North Baddesley at 9am.

This will be my partner and I's first meet. Looking forward to meeting people and having an enjoyable ride. Hope to see you there!


----------

